# Just some links



## Mutt (Jan 22, 2006)

Here are some links I found. Some are total bullshit and others promote medical MJ. Click if bored and want to read.
http://www.medmjscience.org/index.html
http://www.eurad.net/research/The%20Medical%20Marijuana%20Scam%20Update.htm
http://www.marijuanaaddiction.info/brain-damage-marijuana.htm
http://library.findlaw.com/1999/Mar/3/129051.html

this one is a trip. Marijuana causes schizophrenia!!! LOL
http://www.schizophrenia.com/prevention/cannabis.marijuana.schizophrenia.html


----------

